# conflitto pacchetti con emerge world -uDNv

## funkoolow

salve,

da qualche tempo ogni aggiornamento del sistema con emerge -uDNv world mi crea un sacco di problemi, non so se perchè tendo a fare aggiornamenti più sporadici e quindi corposi o semplicemente perchè nel tempo ho incasinato troppo il sistema da qualche parte (che mi va avanti aggiornamento dopo aggiornamento mi pare dal 2005)

ecco l'output dell'emerge in questione

```
# emerge --backtrack=30 -uDNv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.13.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.13.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.13.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.9::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.13.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.13.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.1::gentoo, installed)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.5.17-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.4:0/0= required by (app-editors/emacs-24.3-r2::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (app-emulation/wine-1.6::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0=[static-libs] required by (media-libs/openjpeg-1.5.1::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (app-text/poppler-0.24.3::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

  (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl[cups] required by (net-print/cups-1.6.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/43=[cxx,jpeg,lcms,tiff,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r1::gentoo, installed)

dev-lang/python:2.7

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/python:2.7[sqlite] required by (net-analyzer/nmap-6.25::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

virtual/udev:0

  (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=virtual/udev-200[gudev] required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.21::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/udev[gudev] required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-208::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-208::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# 15/01/14: mascherato systemd

#sys-fs/udev

#sys-fs/eudev

#sys-fs/static-dev

=sys-apps/systemd-208-r2

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8[wifi]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2[networkmanager]

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2 dbus

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6[cups]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=net-print/cups-1.6.4 dbus

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4

# required by gnome-extra/zenity-3.8.0[webkit]

# required by x11-wm/mutter-3.8.4

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23 icu

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1 policykit

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2

>=sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3 systemd

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2[i18n]

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=app-i18n/ibus-1.5.2 dconf

# required by media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0[alsa]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27 pulseaudio

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "net-misc/curl[ssl,curl_ssl_nss]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/curl-7.34.0-r1::gentoo (Change USE: +curl_ssl_nss, this change violates use flag constraints defined by net-misc/curl-7.34.0-r1: 'threads? ( !adns ) ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_cyassl curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl ) )')

(dependency required by "net-libs/liboauth-1.0.1[curl,nss]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/libgdata-0.14.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.8.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

primo dubbio: udev e systemd mi danno un problema dopo l'altro, ho fatto bene a mascherare systemd in package.mask (così facendo almeno l'emerge -uDNv system mi si completa fino in fondo)?

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto[/list]

----------

## djinnZ

Non mi sono ancora cimentato dietro a systemd ed al profilo dedicato (non ho capito cosa hai fatto ma non si maschera systemd si usa un profilo che non lo prevede) ma quel che mi pare di vedere ad una rapida e sommaria scorsa al log è la presenza in world di pacchetti che normalmente sono dipendenze di altri come curl, ghostscript, x11-drivers etc.

Inizierei dal verificare cosa c'è in world ed nel caso andrei a fare pulizia manualmente (fanne una copia prima ...).

----------

## funkoolow

ciao,

sto scoprendo un sottobosco di casini su questa macchina, addirittura mancava il symlink /etc/portage/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/<PROFILO> credo per via del fatto che eselect profile set <numero del profilo> non faceva ciò che doveva (senza dare in output alcun errore)... quindi ora il dubbio è come cavolo abbia fatto a reggere tutto questo tempo  :Embarassed: 

ho fatto il symlink a mano, ho ripulito i vari package.use, package.mask e compagnia e sta procedendo con la compilazione con emerge -uDNv @ system pare in modo piuttosto normale, poi passerò a @world

per ora non taggo risolto, provvedo appena finisco il lavoro (preventivo almeno una settimanella   :Rolling Eyes:  )

grazie cmq dell'aiuto   :Smile: 

----------

